# PSIO - Play PSX games from SD/HDD



## lovewiibrew (Feb 8, 2012)

said:
			
		

> What is Project PSIO?
> Project PSIO is a way to back up your PlayStation CD-ROM's, preserve them, and let you play them directly from either a SD card or HDD. This will decrease load times dramatically, as well as improve the overall performance of the console. Some highly important benefits, are that it will lengthen the life of your CD-ROM drive in the PlayStation 1, and reduce disc read errors, choppy music/audio, freezing, delayed frame rates and loud drive mechanical noises.
> 
> 
> ...






Source (PSIO Website)

This is exciting!


----------



## Schlupi (Feb 8, 2012)

This sounds sexy. Hope it won't cost an arm and a leg, though... And I hope it's compatible with PS2 as well. Just for lulz.


----------



## OJClock (Feb 8, 2012)

loving this whole add sd cards to old consoles movement.
the dreamcast project turned out pretty well, let's see what happens with this one


----------



## VashTS (Feb 8, 2012)

hell yeah that will be sweet! i got a psone and a psx, ready to mod both!

i really want this added to dreamcast, i know there is one, but its complicated to make.

now that people are making ODDE's its time they start coming out for older system. screw lasers and discs, time for digital content!


----------



## lovewiibrew (Feb 8, 2012)

You can check out the work progress and vote on sd/hdd on their forums at their website. (The source I posted)


----------



## jalaneme (Feb 8, 2012)

*cough* multiman and a cfw ps3... *cough* nuff said and it's free.


----------



## prowler (Feb 8, 2012)

jalaneme said:


> *cough* multiman and a cfw ps3... *cough* nuff said and it's free.


Er, what.
You need a specific PS3 for mod it plus it's costs like three times more than a PS1.


----------



## lovewiibrew (Feb 8, 2012)

jalaneme said:


> *cough* multiman and a cfw ps3... *cough* nuff said and it's free.



You can play psx games from the hard drive of a ps3? I thought you could only play burned psx games with multiman.


----------



## kicknhorse (Feb 8, 2012)

prowler_ said:


> jalaneme said:
> 
> 
> > *cough* multiman and a cfw ps3... *cough* nuff said and it's free.
> ...



What, 3 times? Did you take that figure because it is the PS'3' to the PS'1'? You can pick up a Playstation 1 for about 5 - 10 pounds... /sigh


----------



## manuel1984 (Feb 8, 2012)

OJClock said:


> loving this whole add sd cards to old consoles movement.
> the dreamcast project turned out pretty well, let's see what happens with this one



what?
Did you ever tried to play on it? 
Its lagging all th Time..or did my friend solder it wrong? Soul Calibur at least was a pain.


----------



## prowler (Feb 8, 2012)

kicknhorse said:


> What, 3 times? Did you take that figure because it is the PS'3' to the PS'1'? You can pick up a Playstation 1 for about 5 - 10 pounds... /sigh





> costs *like* three times more than a PS1


I don't know the current prices and cba looking them up, who cares?


----------



## kicknhorse (Feb 8, 2012)

prowler_ said:


> kicknhorse said:
> 
> 
> > What, 3 times? Did you take that figure because it is the PS'3' to the PS'1'? You can pick up a Playstation 1 for about 5 - 10 pounds... /sigh
> ...



I was just saying you should not just throw random figures out. It's pointless and mis-informing. Something only morons do


----------



## prowler (Feb 8, 2012)

kicknhorse said:


> I was just saying you should not just throw random figures out. It's pointless and mis-informing. Something only morons do


Okay if you're playing that game.



Spoiler



PS1:




PS3:






Really, who cares. Mostly everyone knows the estimated price of a second hand PS1 and a PS3. My point was clear, you're just nitpicking.

Edit: Oh and if I have to give the right prices, I'd have to look up prices for each region to suit everyone on this forum.


----------



## kicknhorse (Feb 8, 2012)

prowler_ said:


> kicknhorse said:
> 
> 
> > I was just saying you should not just throw random figures out. It's pointless and mis-informing. Something only morons do
> ...



I don't even know why I am writing back, it hardly seems worth the effort for someone like you. I am not 'nitpicking' like an ape, I was just saying. People should not just spew rubbish from their months and not even give it a second thought.

Plus I just had a quick look myself, if you choose completed listings, it shows PSX should £5.99, and a similair sell for dozens.


----------



## prowler (Feb 8, 2012)

kicknhorse said:


> I don't even know why I am writing back, it hardly seems worth the effort for someone like you. I am not 'nitpicking' like an ape, I was just saying. People should not just spew rubbish from their months and not even give it a second thought.


I was making a point, not trying to sell him one.


----------



## Ultymoo (Feb 8, 2012)

prowler_ said:


> Er, what.
> You need a specific PS3 for mod it plus it's costs like three times more than a PS1.



Three? I got my PS1 for less than $20. Show me $60 PS3s and you have a friend for life.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 8, 2012)

pffft....I can play burned PSX games with 100% emulation using the tape and tissue mod on my PS2 Slim....

cost me nothing.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 8, 2012)

Tape and tissue mod?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 8, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> Tape and tissue mod?



yea...there are three methods

*PS2 SLIM (BEST ONE)*

tape the sensors down [sometimes there is 2-3 sensors depending on your SCPH model] (not going into tedious details) so the disk spins witth the lid open...get a game with a big file size like Tony Hawks Pro Skater 2...and when the game slows down to check for piracy...swap it out..ONCE...it slows down enough to where it's not going to damage anything...(if you're careful..which how slow it slows down to check..it's pretty slow)...i've played all Syphon Filters, FFVII, Dino Crisis 2, Medievil, Crash Bandicoot, Spiderman 2 and more using this method...with 100% emulation with zero skipping or video / audio issues....

*MAGIC PSX DISK SWAP TRICK METHOD: (second best. done on original PSX) *
years ago there was actually a swap method for the original PSX...but that one you CAN do something stupid...as that method, you swapped it THREE TIMES

you had to get some cotton to hold down the little grey button near the corner of the disk tray...or you could open it up and put an item there so it spins without the external button being pushed....
you would put in a game with a large file size...with research I found out that Tony Hawks Pro Skater 2 was the best one for this method..so I bought it just for this purpose...

once when it slowed down to check for piracy (BACKUP IN)...you had to listen to the "whirr" it gave when the disk slowed down
SWAP TO REAL disk once when the PS logo slows up
and When the logo dissapeared, SWAP with your BACKUP

if your timing wasn't SPOT on...certain cutscenes might skip, or sound might not work at times..or you might even get a black screen when a certain time came up...I remember trying it hundreds of times and some PSX games like "ONE" didn't work using that method

the tape and tissue mod on the PS2 Slim is a cheap method that works pretty damn well and is not well known much...

*PS2 HOLD SWAP *NOT RECCOMENDED* *

There is ONE PS2 swap method that will eventually fuck up your drive motor...

*YOU WERE NOW WARNED*

go to the PS2 menu by not inserting a disk...when the CD icon shows up...put in a legit game...

now once the game show up instead of a CD icon HOLD DOWN THE DVD MOTOR and Swap to the burned PSX One...it will read it like it's a legit game..push X to boot to it

. stupid method. and it wil break your PS2 slim eventually...

Credits go to a fellow ol' english sounding bloke with the youtube name of "hoptoitgromit" it was THE best and most imformative video on youtube for this...and it seems to have been removed....

I made a video that pretty much mimicked his tutorial...if people want to I can re-upload it.


----------



## Devante (Feb 8, 2012)

OJClock said:


> loving this whole add sd cards to old consoles movement.
> the dreamcast project turned out pretty well, let's see what happens with this one



What Dreamcast do you speak of?


----------



## signz (Feb 8, 2012)

That sounds awesome! The CD-ROM drive of my PS1 is kinda "MacGyver'd" (toothpick and thick, folded piece of paper are pushing one contact onto the PS1's mainboard (got no soldering tools, lol) - it works great, but SD/HDD loading sounds... uber!). Really looking forward to it hoping it won't cost too much.


----------



## kthnxshwn (Feb 8, 2012)

The first page of this thread is hilarious. Everyone is asking questions for stuff they already understand.


----------



## jalaneme (Feb 8, 2012)

prowler_ said:


> jalaneme said:
> 
> 
> > *cough* multiman and a cfw ps3... *cough* nuff said and it's free.
> ...



and do you know how much this device will cost to run on your ps1? you are best off looking at the alternatives which will be much cheaper anyway.


----------



## chartube12 (Feb 8, 2012)

Isn't this kind of useless? I have a laptop from 2004 with an early and crappy celeron processor that can play ps1 games.

I'll gave you a cookie if you can even find a working ps1. Mine had problems since the day i bought it, brand new. PS1s are pieces of crap in terms of quality hardware and I be surprised if any survived the test of time.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 8, 2012)

chartube12 said:


> Isn't this kind of useless? I have a laptop from 2004 with an early and crappy celeron processor that can play ps1 games.
> 
> I'll gave you a cookie if you can even find a working ps1. Mine had problems since the day i bought it, brand new. PS1s are pieces of crap in terms of quality hardware and I be surprised if any survived the test of time.



Mine still works. got it on launch day years ago

chocolate chip please


----------



## Ultymoo (Feb 8, 2012)

chartube12 said:


> Isn't this kind of useless? I have a laptop from 2004 with an early and crappy celeron processor that can play ps1 games.
> 
> I'll gave you a cookie if you can even find a working ps1. Mine had problems since the day i bought it, brand new. PS1s are pieces of crap in terms of quality hardware and I be surprised if any survived the test of time.



I'll have a white chocolate chip cookie in that case. Mine is fine, and I got it through the console hell known as a "Goodwill store."


----------



## mameks (Feb 8, 2012)

kicknhorse said:


> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> > jalaneme said:
> ...


I got mine for €3


----------



## Devante (Feb 8, 2012)

Oops I meant what Dreamcast project uses SD cards to play backups?


----------



## shakirmoledina (Feb 8, 2012)

well good for those who already have one but not for those who want to buy a new item just for this. especially since the emulator runs on possibly every computer even a notebook (eepc samsung etc).
i just feel that the ps2 is more in demand and requires more effort but definitely this is an amazing technology.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Feb 8, 2012)

meh, usb loading didn't work in the ps2 for my hdd...


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Feb 8, 2012)

Yay, an Australian team.  This actually doesn't look to bad.


----------



## Sheimi (Feb 8, 2012)

Heh, I might just buy this.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 8, 2012)

That's... a pretty neat idea, actually. I'm not sure if it's really all that necessary, but hey, I'm not complaining.


----------



## lovewiibrew (Feb 9, 2012)

I love this because emulation is never perfect and it takes lots of time to burn many cds, and even then you are wearing the laser down using a cd-r. I'm hoping it will have covers to scroll through (like wii usb loaders). I certainly donated to give the team some motivation.


----------



## terminal_illness (Feb 10, 2012)

kicknhorse said:


> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> > kicknhorse said:
> ...


YOU SIR ARE AN ASSHOLE.


----------



## lovewiibrew (Feb 27, 2012)

Update: http://psio.com.au/news.html

cybdyn has got some code loaded into RAM.


----------

